# Duke the (former) Budweiser Clydesale



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been seeing this poor fellas picture all over social media lately! Glad it looks like a happy ending for him, and kudos to Anheuser Busch for micro chipping their horses! 
Just curious, how many of you micro chip your horses? Its something I've personally never thought of, but I can see the merits! 

Do You Know Where Your Horses Are? | HORSE NATION


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I live and work in brand inspection states. 

Branded horses in these states are much less likely to be stolen. 

Branded horses in states where inspection is not required are not protected by merely having a brand.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My boy is micro chipped as we were in Louisiana before and they required it by law if you had no other identity tag such as lip tattoo or brand, freeze or otherwise.

I am a lot happier knowing it!


----------

